# Oops



## webestang64 (Oct 8, 2020)

A man fell to his death while taking pictures on a cliff in Arizona. Authorities discovered other remains while recovering his body - CNN


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 8, 2020)

Why can't they just divert their energy and drive from doing that to something far less dangerous and more rewarding like October 2020 POTM Nominations?


----------

